
Web Performance in a Nutshell: HTTP/2, CDNs and Browser Caching - DivineTraube
https://medium.com/baqend-blog/hosting-lessons-learned-6010992eb257
======
mdotk
Somehow I knew before opening this article it would be from Baqend

